# Tyre pressure for Ifor Williams 510 please?



## popsicle (7 June 2009)

Anyone know what the tyre pressures should be when fully laden please?


----------



## Bosworth (7 June 2009)

its on the inside of your jockey door.


----------



## popsicle (7 June 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
its on the inside of your jockey door. 

[/ QUOTE ]

The sticker has been taken off


----------



## lannerch (7 June 2009)

mine says 65 on the door iw510 classic if that helps


----------



## Pebble101 (7 June 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
mine says 65 on the door iw510 classic if that helps 

[/ QUOTE ]

That's what mine says too.


----------



## popsicle (7 June 2009)

Thanks Guys.  65 it is then.


----------

